# Anybody traveled the Blue Ridge Parkway?



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

The wife and I are taking a vacation this year and we've decided to drive the Blue Ridge Parkway from VA to TN. We'll end up with about a 3-4 day stay in Gatlinburg, TN but will spend the better part of the week leading up to that on the BRP. Anybody else ever driven it and if so, got any recommendations (restaurants, tourist traps, scenic loops, etc...)?


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Asheville area is nice .


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

jimbobway said:


> Asheville area is nice .


X2 lived there for a few years, real nice place. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Beautiful trip. If you go around the 4th of July it'll be busy on the road especially around Gatlinburg. Was for us anyways, took several hours to go just a few miles through there one day. There is some choke point of a mountain pass around there. Do not remember the proximity to the parkway but we went to the Natural Bridge (Thomas Jefferson once owned it) http://www.naturalbridgeva.com/ and Grandfather mountain. Stumbled on a place called Maggie Valley and it was gorgeous, but found out later it is full of moonshiners so watch out if you go there off the beaten path  you'll like it.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

We plan to leave Michigan July 12th so we should miss the July 4th crowd. Found a website online specifically for the Blue Ridge Parkway and it's been very helpful at pointing out points of interest. Other than Cedar Point (many years ago) my wife has never been out of Michigan so she's ready to leave tomorrow! Thanks for the Asheville tip.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I 40 between Knoxville, TN and Asheville, NC is a very scenic route. Unfortunately, only passengers get to really enjoy it as the driver is busy with the road - I don't think there's a straight section longer than 1/2 mile!  Of course that may not be on your route.
This one may not be either, but I-71 between Cincinnati & Louisville is great scenery.

Was on BRP several times as a kid, can't say I remember a lot other than some great views. 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

We're gonna take it pretty slow and actually we'll be staying at least one night right along the BRP. Going to head straight over to Hershey Pennsylvania from MI first so the wife can get her chocolate fix.... then we'll drop down and pick up the Blue Ridge in Waynesboro.

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

I don't have any personal experience now, but I will after the weekend of May 11th. Riding down for a 5 day trip. I'm meeting up with people that live in/know the area and have them lead our group for some nice riding. 

From what the locals have said (on forum discussions), some of the best roads to travel are not always the ones that get all the publicity. That being said, we're still going to ride the _Tail of the Dragon_, just because its 
one-a them things you gotta do lol.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Gotta assume you're talking about riding motorcycles right AJ??? We've watched several "windshield-cam" videos that riders have posted on Youtube and that really does look like a cool way to travel it. I hear ya about the un-mentioned routes being some of the nicest. I've got a lead on a couple loops that are supposed to have awesome scenery.

Best of luck AJ and ride safe in May!


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

If your going to travel the Parkway, then the book "Guide to the Blue Ridge parkway" authors Victoria Logue, Frank Logue, and Nicole Blouin, is a MUST. The parkway is dotted with little concrete markers that unless you are watching you wont notice them. Each marker is a designation for something to see, the book explains in detail what each one is. The book also gives food and lodging destinations. My wife and I spend a lot of time there. Always something different to see. Dont overlook the Shenandoah parkway, basically the same rd, just the Northern leg of it. A week isnt enough time.......lots of fishing opportunities all along the parkway.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

If you want to spend a night or two by the Parkway, check this place out, located closer to Doughton Park, still close to the parkway though. Doughton state park area is amazing, you could spend a lot of time here too.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I just did close to 200 miles in the Park and my favorite ride was TN 32 from Cosby to the NC border. Don't miss any turns or they'll find you during deer season...LOL

Hardly any traffic even for Easter.Here's a guy that did a video


----------

